# Purple Urkle - Looking For 1 Gram Per Watt



## homebrewer (Jul 8, 2010)

10 years in the hobby and this is my first grow journal.  I'm not starting this for my own records as I already have everything pretty much dialed in. This will mainly serve as a reference point to people I give advice to. I see a lot of terrible advice on RUI coming from growers who use expensive nutrients, produce an average product, and reap below average yields. Would you take workout advice from a fat @ss? 

This journal will start around week 3 and continue through 11 total weeks of flowering. The ladies pictured below are a local strain that I've been working with for about 18 months. A cutting was given to me at which time I was told this was Grand Daddy Purp, but personally I think it looks much more like Purple Urkle. Upon further investigation, Purple Urkle is supposed to be clone only who is mostly Indica (http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Purple_Urkel/Clone_Only_Strains/). This plant is at least 70% sativa, flowers for around 11 weeks, and has a very up and energetic high. Basically, I don't know what this is other than a heavier-yielding purple strain. 

Enough talk, pics below. Feel free to chime in whenever you'd like.

I should also add that this is a DIY Ebb & Flow system using the GH expert line under a 600 watt Hortilux.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 8, 2010)

Week 3:


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 8, 2010)

Pics today, around week 4 (day 32):


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jul 8, 2010)

Following this one, i just finished my grow of a purple urkle hybrid. It's mixed with a random sativa, but that didn't affect the flowering time seeing how is was cut down in 8 weeks and it was a very nice smoke!

Like the looks of your system!


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 8, 2010)

wow. looks magnificent my friend!

first grow I've seen you post so far I do believe? I could be wrong.. but pretty sure its your first grow post.

Either way, looks great man. Those will be some killer buds with killer tops.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 8, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> wow. looks magnificent my friend!
> 
> first grow I've seen you post so far I do believe? I could be wrong.. but pretty sure its your first grow post.
> 
> Either way, looks great man. Those will be some killer buds with killer tops.


 When I've been asked, I've posted a few pictures here and there. This will be the first journal though. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## slidesquad (Jul 10, 2010)

What do you exprect your yield to be 600 grams? How tall are those plants ant what nutes u using? They look a little tall and lengthy for urkle as I'm growing it right now I will gladly post pics if u don't mind.


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, very nice for 6 gurls. That last shot makes me think its a White Widow  Last pic of bud is whiter than most WW I have seen. I would venture a guess at saying that what you are trying to achieve is possible. I would get some reflective material up on those walls asap. Especially if you really want to meet your goal of 1g per watt.

I would also venture into saying that those dont have many characteristic of Urkle or Querkle....idk.....Id say white widow but ww is not a sativa dominate so....idk...Looks good though!!

Peace, Love, and Happiness


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 11, 2010)

> What do you exprect your yield to be 600 grams? How tall are those plants ant what nutes u using? They look a little tall and lengthy for urkle as I'm growing it right now I will gladly post pics if u don't mind.


Yes, 600 grams is the goal off this 600 HPS. Post pics if you'd like. Like I said in the first post, I was told it was one strain and believe it to be another based on pictures alone. Right now, they are about 40 inches tall? They triple in height in flower. Nutes are GH expert line. 



> Wow, very nice for 6 gurls. That last shot makes me think its a White Widow  Last pic of bud is whiter than most WW I have seen. I would venture a guess at saying that what you are trying to achieve is possible. I would get some reflective material up on those walls asap. Especially if you really want to meet your goal of 1g per watt.
> 
> I would also venture into saying that those dont have many characteristic of Urkle or Querkle....idk.....Id say white widow but ww is not a sativa dominate so....idk...Looks good though!!


This strain, whatever it may be, is a good yielder. Stick around as these plants will only get fatter and change colors with time.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 11, 2010)

Just discovered something funny today. The ladies are developing as expected, but one thing I noticed is that one of the six plants pictured above (pictured in the close-up shot) is one of my other strains, and not the purple one. There must have been a mix up at some point between cloning and potting them in rockwool after roots were established. The 'random' plant is on the left side of the tray closest to the camera and happens to be a more indica dominant strain (makes sense as it's the shortest of the bunch). I can update with pictures of that one as well but I was intending on focusing on the purple strain. 

Picture update in a few days.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 13, 2010)

Here are a few updated pics. These were taken today at day 37 of 77, almost half way done. Not much to report other than the main cola branches needed tied up this past weekend as half of them fell into each other. I change the res once per week and pH balance to 5.8 as needed. I like to flush once with Clearex around day 30 to leach any salt build-up on the rockwool, which was done last week. I'm tweaking my feeding program a little as we get into the 'aggressive flowering' stage as I feel like the recommended doses are a little strong. I've cut back my floraBloom a little to make room for the the full dose of liquid KoolBloom. The plants seem to be handling the tweak quite well. I'll update again in 5-7 days. 



I've found that it takes about 6 weeks for some color to start showing in the flowers. Here is a reference point:


----------



## NYCrez (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome! I wish I had a setup like that! subscribed


----------



## husalife (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking good man....Good Job


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 13, 2010)

NYCrez said:


> Awesome! I wish I had a setup like that! subscribed


  Aside from the light, this set-up is comprised of 2 concrete mixing tubs from a local home improvement store ($13 each), two 2"x4" (free but cheap if purchased) and a 250gph pump ($18 ). The dowel rods are maybe .50/each and the string costs pennies.


----------



## husalife (Jul 13, 2010)

I think EBB & Flow would be my choice of hydro if I were to ever venture into water world. I like your setup and it seems to be working like

a charm.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2010)

beautiful plants, lots sativa of in it for an urkle but very ns.great job.i'm doin the first purple kush fem test grow goin currently from a seed breeder.hope i get colors like that.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 13, 2010)

raiderman said:


> beautiful plants, lots sativa of in it for an urkle but very ns.great job.i'm doin the first purple kush fem test grow goin currently from a seed breeder.hope i get colors like that.


 Well, that's the thing, based on some descriptions of Urkle, I don't think that is what this strain is. But they will change colors and are sativa dominant which is my personal preference. Stick around for some nice colors.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 13, 2010)

hey homebrewer i'm subbed mate, i'm glad you started a journal i need something good to watch and learn from since our last conversation i've been doing a bit of homework on ebb and flow systems and now definately seems more in reach, i'm thinking of making a small table for my next experiment i'm currently trying to find out about diy materials for it as i'm a fibre glasser by trade or g.r.p specialist sounds better lol, they are certainly coming along very quickly and look stunning mate, i'll be paying close attention thankyou


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 13, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey homebrewer i'm subbed mate, i'm glad you started a journal i need something good to watch and learn from since our last conversation i've been doing a bit of homework on ebb and flow systems and now definately seems more in reach, i'm thinking of making a small table for my next experiment i'm currently trying to find out about diy materials for it as i'm a fibre glasser by trade or g.r.p specialist sounds better lol, they are certainly coming along very quickly and look stunning mate, i'll be paying close attention thankyou


 Thanks for joining! If you can make something to hold your water and a tray to hold your plants, that is almost all that ebb and flow requires. I've found those concrete mixing tubs to be very helpful, though they only hold about 15 gallons without making me nervous. You can also use a Rubbermaid tub as a reservoir as I do that to veg my hydro girls. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_19252-1569-ST3608_0_?productId=1226689&Ntt=mixing%20tub&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=mixing%20tub$y=0$x=0

For my set-up, I'd like to try a 20 gallon res to see if it makes any difference. That might be a future journal to compare the two sizes.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2010)

i'm a soil grower but if u see in my avitar the other room is a spare bathroom and tub at least 30 gallons,,wouldnt that be a gd resevoirfor ebb ab flow?yure plants remind me wen i did some purple wrecks las yr.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 13, 2010)

raiderman said:


> i'm a soil grower but if u see in my avitar the other room is a spare bathroom and tub at least 30 gallons,,wouldnt that be a gd resevoirfor ebb ab flow?yure plants remind me wen i did some purple wrecks las yr.


 A 30 gallon tub would be great. I'm a little limited on height which is why I went with a lower profile reservoir. 

It sounds like you have a good knowledge of purple strains, maybe towards the end you'll recognize what it is I have here.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions mate and the link i'm in the uk so i'll have to have a hunt about, my local hydro store stocks them but they're a little on the flimsy side and overpriced 2x4 cost £30 and i'd want probably 3 of them to help stability. i'm going to have a hunt around and compare prices against making one out of fibreglass i'm just not sure if chemicals will leach out i've lined commercial planters in the past but that was for large companies that don't care about whats in them. i'm going to knock up a small version for 1 clone and hand water and see if there's any reactions. failing that there's always the net, do you use a medium mate i was under the impression one was needed?


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 13, 2010)

> do you use a medium mate i was under the impression one was needed?


I use rockwool as that is what I originally started with and it's worked well. I started with 4" cubes but prefer the 6" for stability and I'll flood those twice per day. I'll flood about 1 hour into flower and about 90 minutes before the lights go out. In veg I'll flood every 12 hours.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks mate i was told i'd need expanded clay balls to cover the rockwool cubes, that'll teach me for asking about thin plastic covers for them in the hydro shop.
now i know i won't have to fill it with medium it will make the search alot easier, i'll probably just pick up one of there's if i don't like it i can always use it for a mould, cheers mate you saved me a few pound and a lot of hunting around much appreciated.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2010)

i'm defiately takin notes.


----------



## husalife (Jul 13, 2010)

Is it hard to fight mold and or mildew or alge on the rockwool cubes?


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 13, 2010)

raiderman said:


> i'm defiately takin notes.


 I've peeked at your grow journals and I'm not sure I can teach you much.  You're product looks quite impressive! 


> Is it hard to fight mold and or mildew or alge on the rockwool cubes?


_Some_ mold would appear on the cubes but it was never an issue. I've found that if you have good air flow and elevate the cubes off the tray, even by 1/4 inch, that's enough to make sure they're not sitting in a puddle of water which can cause mold. I've elevated them all with a few 2"x2" ceramic tile pieces. Now if I wasn't such a cheap bastard and bought a proper hydro table, they'd naturally be elevated due to the design of those tables. Another thing I had to purchase was a commercial grade humidifier and that keeps the humidity in check to a point where mold has a hard time living here now.


----------



## IrishNig420 (Jul 15, 2010)

really nice lookin nugz u got there. full of trichomes


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 15, 2010)

Subbed !

colors on those buds' awesome !

bet it smells great too ..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jul 15, 2010)

looking at your pics and the description of your plants you may have killing feilds f2 which is a sativa dominate purple strain..with the high you've described as well, from sannies seeds...your plants look very healthy and it looks like your doing great job I have a couple indoor plants for personal but the majority is outdoors for yeild, I have 18 females mainly great white shark all being an average of 7 ft tall and 4ft wide truly monster bushes..the avatar pic is the biggest one at 8ft tall and 4.5ft wide..I'm hoping to pull about 800 grams off that one girl the rest I plan for about an LB per plant besides a few smaller girls that I hope for a qp..

i'll be keepin an eye out for some more bud shots


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 16, 2010)

hey home brewer you gave me some advice awhile back & it was good so i took it whatever you got is beautiful ,looks simular to purplewreck i grew a few months back anyway ,whats in a name ??? they look good


----------



## jack the beanstalk (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow yeah, gorgeous! Lovin the DIY hydro kit! I could never see buying actual hydro gear myself...it's just tubs, tubes and pumps, maybe a garbage can.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 16, 2010)

homebrewer got your message im not too slick with the computer so i'll reply here the advice you gave me was about organic nutes gh-flora series nutes i got many replies but yours seemed sensible


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 16, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> homebrewer got your message im not too slick with the computer so i'll reply here the advice you gave me was about organic nutes gh-flora series nutes i got many replies but yours seemed sensible


 They work for me. Stick around for their results .


----------



## rd116 (Jul 16, 2010)

looks great bro, SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 16, 2010)

that shit looks fucking bomb bro


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 19, 2010)

I believe these are at day 43 of 77 and they're coming along as expected. Again, res changes each week and pH balanced to 5.8 as needed. They'll be getting the same proportions of the GH expert line for the next 2 weeks or so, then I'll switch to the ripening stage which I'll get into later. I'll try to take pictures of the same flowers from the same angles so you can see the progress and color change.


----------



## Desertfish (Jul 19, 2010)

Reading, Looking and Learning
Thanks


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jul 19, 2010)

Can you please tell me how to Properly calculate Grams per watt??

You clearly have a VAST knowledge and I could only hope to achieve what you have. Can you please check out our Grow and tell me how to calculate this grow in Grams per watt??

Thank you so much in Advance.

CabinetBuds


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Jul 19, 2010)

# of grams/ # of watts...


----------



## surphin (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn, the colors are coming out nicely in those buds. Looks awesome with the purple in the center surrounded by white hairs. What are the average day and night temps for your room? Do you have to get your night time temps low to get the coloring with your strain?


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 21, 2010)

surphin said:


> Damn, the colors are coming out nicely in those buds. Looks awesome with the purple in the center surrounded by white hairs. What are the average day and night temps for your room? Do you have to get your night time temps low to get the coloring with your strain?


 The average temps at night are 75* and during the day they are 85*. I've heard cold temps can change the colors of the product but true purple strains don't need a special temperature range.


----------



## surphin (Jul 21, 2010)

Yep, that's true. Keep the pics coming, I'm following along and I can't wait to see what they look like over the coming weeks. Haven't had the chance to play with a purple strain yet myself, so until I do I'm stuck living through others.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Jul 22, 2010)

i'm typically not one that is big on purps, but damn those are looking nice. that sativa in there might provide some nice balance =-D


----------



## mlb55 (Jul 23, 2010)

those look nice, i hope mine can look as good as those i have two dairy queen clones. good to know im getting advice from an expericed grower


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 25, 2010)

As I mentioned in post #10, one of my other strains made it into the tray where my purple girls are living. This one only has about 10 more days left before she'll come down, but I wanted to post a little porn here as this strain gets really icy. When I was working in Ohio for my job some years back, this was a local strain called Dumpster that I was able to get my hands on. Anyways, I'll post an update of the purple girls tomorrow.


----------



## skunky33 (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks really good but you have a long way to go to get 1 1/2 pounds. In my experience, that crops not going to reach 1 1/2 pounds. Don't get me wrong that looks excellent, but in that little space 1 1/2 pounds will drop your jaw.


----------



## husalife (Jul 25, 2010)

lol I have faith in you homebrewer.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 26, 2010)

I want to say that today is around day 50? We have almost a month before harvest and things are coming along as expected. Tomorrow is the last res change with the normal feeding program before I switch to the ripening stage. For those of you who use the GH line, maybe you've got some input on this insight; I'm pretty convinced Liquid KoolBloom (0-10-10) is nothing more than a more potent version of FloraBloom (0-5-4). When comparing the labels, they're almost identical and Liquid KoolBloom will burn your plants if you use too much FloraBloom at the same time. Per the GH feeding schedule, 20 mls of FloraBloom and 5-10 mls of Liquid KoolBloom (per gallon) will fry plants. I've been working on balancing both and am close to coming up with a revised GH feeding program. I'm going to take the stance that Liquid KoolBloom does nothing more than FloraBloom except save you about 10% on the cost of nutes, given it's higher potency. This is the only GH product that I have an issue with as all the other products have an individiual purpose and contribute something positive to the plants.

Again, res change every 7 days, pH to 5.8 as needed, res topped off with fresh tap water every-other-day. Here are the girls:



I think the color is coming out.





Canopy shot....


----------



## bill4588 (Jul 26, 2010)

skeet skeet


----------



## surphin (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking good. I've suspected the same thing with Koolbloom. When you read the product description on the GH site, they state that koolbloom is "enriched with stress reducing vitamins and nutrient transporting acids". Of course none of those things are listed in the guaranteed anaylsis and when you look at the MSDS under ingredients it says "The chemical identity of the compounds and exact proportions used in the mixture are a trade secret." ?? Which doesn't seem legal to me.


----------



## country740 (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks great man


----------



## Magnificient (Jul 29, 2010)

The general consensus is that no nitrogen should be used during flowering, but I've been reading that some nitrogen is needed to keep the lower leaves from dying. Also, some say that nitrogen at this time hurts the flavor of the smoke while others contend that the nitrogen is locked up in the leaves and will not change the flavor of the smoke. What's your thoughts on this? 

Nice post, by the way. Here's rep to you.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 29, 2010)

Magnificient said:


> The general consensus is that no nitrogen should be used during flowering, but I've been reading that some nitrogen is needed to keep the lower leaves from dying. Also, some say that nitrogen at this time hurts the flavor of the smoke while others contend that the nitrogen is locked up in the leaves and will not change the flavor of the smoke. What's your thoughts on this?
> 
> Nice post, by the way. Here's rep to you.


Cannabis is a leafy flowering plant and nitrogen is responsible for producing and supporting foliage growth. There is a point in the life cycle where the plant is no longer growing up or producing more leaves (whether it's in the buds or fan leaves), and at that point the nitrogen needs of the plant decrease. But I'd say until you hit that point, which is VERY close to the end of the flowering cycle, the plant _does_ need nitrogen. I'd also point to outdoor grows of not only cannabis, but tomatoes, strawberries, corn, romaine, etc. All of these plants that produce fruits and veggies or buds are green and stay green their whole life cycle and that doesn't seem to affect the taste. Nitrogen is one of the most essential nutrients for a plant and I'm not of the attitude that it shouldn't be used in flower, though at the very end of the plant's life, I'll cut back the nitrogen as it's not required in the same quantities as before.


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (Jul 29, 2010)

looks like it could be something for TGA...looks kinda like a strain they have ...i dont remember the name now...but it seems possible...very similar appearance.

they look great.


----------



## Scott187 (Jul 30, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> As I mentioned in post #10, one of my other strains made it into the tray where my purple girls are living. This one only has about 10 more days left before she'll come down, but I wanted to post a little porn here as this strain gets really icy. When I was working in Ohio for my job some years back, this was a local strain called Dumpster that I was able to get my hands on. Anyways, I'll post an update of the purple girls tomorrow.


i use to live in ohio for 20 some years and ive smoke some of this shit *dayton ohio*. this is a awsome strain, wish i could have found a seed in my bags to grow this shit though haha...lookin great bro


----------



## Scott187 (Jul 30, 2010)

by the way brewer, you get alot of sensi star and dumpster where u lived? i did... just curious


----------



## sharpshoota (Aug 1, 2010)

nice nice!! very frosty. it looks like a white strain. haha. Looks like you know what your doing with a small space. 600 grams for 600 watts is great. I gotta see if i can read and see if i can get an tips off you. next is 1000 grams for 1000 watts right??


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 2, 2010)

Homebrewer your ladies look outstanding. definitely subbed and hoping to see what you come up with as a revised feeding schedule for GH.


----------



## PotPower (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice grow!


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 2, 2010)

Today is day 57ish of 77 and due to a mix-up in my clone dome, I need to chop one of the girls. That strain normally goes 60 days so we're just a touch early on her, but given how she looks, i'm not too worried. Due to the fact that she's with 5 other girls that still have 20 days left, I wont be able to flush her. I tend to feed my plants until i see a touch of burn, then dial back. I haven't over-fed her and she smells like berries, earth and sweet skunk. If she smelled like nutes, that would tell me I went too far and given her pleasant smell, I have no qualms with not flushing her.

For the last 30 days or so, the girls have been getting roughly the same nutrient proportions and tomorrow is the res change where I switch to 'ripening'. This means I'll cut back the floraMicro and a few of the other products i'm using, I'll stop the liquid KoolBloom all together and start using KoolBloom dry. This is a ripening product that stresses the plants by its NPK ratio (2-45-28 ) and also provides a few secondary macro nutrients. I'll be giving the recommended amount of about 1.25 grams per gallon and will be doing this up to about day 73. I've found this product to increase yields and resin production in side-by-side tests; hopefully the pictures to come confirm what I've noticed in the past.

Again, weekly res change, pH to 5.8 as needed, res topped off with tap water every other day.








Her last day....


----------



## husalife (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking beautiful Homebrewer. Youve got me slobbering a little bit over here lol. keep up the dope ass job


----------



## Magnificient (Aug 4, 2010)

Is that Dumpster plant you have the one developed by an Ohio University? I heard back in the 70s or somewhere around there that an Ohio University in Cincinnati had created a super-strain of marijuana. Everybody was excited about it, but it never made it to my corner of the world. How does the Dumpster weed smoke? I can see plenty of resin, but how is it power-wise?


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 4, 2010)

Magnificient said:


> Is that Dumpster plant you have the one developed by an Ohio University? I heard back in the 70s or somewhere around there that an Ohio University in Cincinnati had created a super-strain of marijuana. Everybody was excited about it, but it never made it to my corner of the world. How does the Dumpster weed smoke? I can see plenty of resin, but how is it power-wise?


 Yep, that's the strain and I was told a similar story too when I was first given a clone some years back when I was working in Ohio. It's supposedly a G13 x NL cross? It's excellent smoke to say the least but it's indica dominant and I prefer energetic sativas. I keep it around because there is definitely a time and a place for an indica buzz, plus it always amazes me how much resin she pumps out. She's fun to grow! She packs a punch and the stone is heavy and powerful. Again, not my preference but my friends absolutely love it. Friggen junkies   .


----------



## MoppinSauce (Aug 4, 2010)

Dumpster was featured in HT a couple years back - the pics made it look pretty sweet. Supposedly students leaving for summer break disposed of a healthy female in a dumpster with no where to store her at home and other students found it thus the Dumpster was born.

Your ladies look great. I just did a Deep Purple run and was very impressed the quality and the yield was ok too. I had some purpling but high temps prevented me from lowering temps the required ten degrees or so at night time(versus the day temp) for the full on purple effect - the ten degree differential will turn most strains purple I think, at least those that I've encountered. Enjoy the Urkle!


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 4, 2010)

MoppinSauce said:


> Dumpster was featured in HT a couple years back - the pics made it look pretty sweet. Supposedly students leaving for summer break disposed of a healthy female in a dumpster with no where to store her at home and other students found it thus the Dumpster was born.
> 
> Your ladies look great. I just did a Deep Purple run and was very impressed the quality and the yield was ok too. I had some purpling but high temps prevented me from lowering temps the required ten degrees or so at night time(versus the day temp) for the full on purple effect - the ten degree differential will turn most strains purple I think, at least those that I've encountered. Enjoy the Urkle!


Thanks for the Dumpster info, I didn't know it was popular enough to get into HT. In regards to temp swings, a true purple strain doesn't need those swings. My room goes from 75 at night to 85 in the day. 75 is far from cool and as you can see from the Dumpster plant, those temp swings aren't coloring her at all.


----------



## MoppinSauce (Aug 4, 2010)

Interesting, in the winter I have trouble getting into the 70's during the day in my room and everything finishes with purple leaves on the top at the very least. Dumpster, I know, who woulda thought. It wasn't a huge article, just like a 1/4 page ditty with a few pictures of nugs. I remember it well for some reason so the buds had to have been nice. I will see if I have a copy buried away somewhere.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 4, 2010)

dam dude that is an amazing lookin grow and some tasty lookin buds. +rep for sure.


----------



## MoppinSauce (Aug 4, 2010)

MoppinSauce said:


> Interesting, in the winter I have trouble getting into the 70's during the day in my room and everything finishes with purple leaves on the top at the very least. Dumpster, I know, who woulda thought. It wasn't a huge article, just like a 1/4 page ditty with a few pictures of nugs. I remember it well for some reason so the buds had to have been nice. I will see if I have a copy buried away somewhere.


It's the October 2009 issue, page 13. There's a good little snippet - "...big yielder and quick grow at 55-60 days". Having trouble with the scan right now, but it's the same story.


----------



## Magnificient (Aug 4, 2010)

MoppinSauce said:


> Dumpster was featured in HT a couple years back - the pics made it look pretty sweet. Supposedly students leaving for summer break disposed of a healthy female in a dumpster with no where to store her at home and other students found it thus the Dumpster was born.
> 
> Your ladies look great. I just did a Deep Purple run and was very impressed the quality and the yield was ok too. I had some purpling but high temps prevented me from lowering temps the required ten degrees or so at night time(versus the day temp) for the full on purple effect - the ten degree differential will turn most strains purple I think, at least those that I've encountered. Enjoy the Urkle!


The story I heard was that the Dumpster strain had been genetically altered to produce huge amounts of thc. At the time it was said to be 100 times more powerful than common weed. It was probably hype, but that's the way the story was told. HB wouldn't have a different preference if it was that great.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 4, 2010)

Magnificient said:


> The story I heard was that the Dumpster strain had been genetically altered to produce huge amounts of thc. At the time it was said to be 100 times more powerful than common weed. It was probably hype, but that's the way the story was told. HB wouldn't have a different preference if it was that great.


 I can tell you it's not 100 times more potent than common weed. Regardless of potency, I don't like the indica buzz .


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Aug 4, 2010)

ya man that is some great bud for sure...almost makes the purps on my wall look like shit haha


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 4, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> I can tell you it's not 100 times more potent than common weed. Regardless of potency, I don't like the indica buzz .


So you like Sativa's? You might like Shackzilla, it's basically SSH crossed with Jack Herrer. I got a few beans that I'll pop next year since I didn't get them in time for this years grow. I'm hoping for the ultimate sativa haze high.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 9, 2010)

I want to say today is day 64 of 77? That sounds about right. As you can see, I'm one plant short this week since I chopped one last monday (pic and info below). During these last two weeks, I'll usually cut back the nitrogen a little and add koolBloom dry to increase weight and resin production. The plants responded immediately to the lower dose of floramicro and tomorrow during the res change, I'll probably increase the N a little as the ladies are starting to get a little lighter-green than I would prefer. I also remember that koolBloom dry isn't that kind to the leaves which probably means GH is calling for a larger dose than necessary. Some tweaking is needed tomorrow and I'll probably go with a half to three-quarters dose. Another sign that GH is calling for too much is the smell of the flowers. They've gone from a sweet, fruity smell to that of earth and minerals with a touch of fruit. 1 gram of KoolBloom dry per gallon of water is too much for this strain in my opinion. We'll see how a lower dose affects the smell next week. These observations of the leaves and the aromas from week to week are very important if you want to grow healthy plants with big yields. Best-case-scenario in my book is a green plant who hasn't lost a single leaf, whose flowers smell natural and as you'd expect, and is getting exactly what it needs in the doses that are optimal to weight and resin production. The trick is trial and error until that is achieved. 

Weekly res changes and pH'd to 5.8 as needed. 








Here is a small nug from the dumpster plant that I harvested last week. She yielded 95 grams which is a little shy of my 100 grams/plant goal, but about normal for this plant as it doesn't tend to yield as well as the purple strain. Regardless of yield, I can never complain about the quality.


----------



## DankMaster42069 (Aug 11, 2010)

that looks so sweet i can't even describe

homebrew, your pics are awesome. are you taking a flash-shot while lights are off? if so i guess it doesn't cause light leak issues? if not, please tell me how!?!?!?


----------



## TopShelfComatose (Aug 11, 2010)

no denying the size of the main colas, that is for sure. also, the dumpster looks kill. Exactly the type of bud i like to have in my jar


----------



## RastaMonsta (Aug 13, 2010)

any updates? im in on this grow! i still got a lot of shit to learn!


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 15, 2010)

I realized late this past week that my days have been off by 4, meaning I started this grow on day 32 and it was really day 36. So today is really day 74 and based on the look of the buds, the sweet fruity smell, and the cloudy tric color, Ive decided to start my flush and harvest a few days early. I also have six Ak47 plants chomping at the bit to replace these ladies so I need to get chopping sooner-than-later. Ill get into my flushing method in a day or two but I thought Id update with a few bud shots before I begin the final stage.





These leaves look terrible as they were too close to the light early on in the plant's life. That didn't seem to hurt the yield too bad.


----------



## RastaMonsta (Aug 15, 2010)

nice pics! those buds looks very very nice.


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 16, 2010)

Extremely nice! Those are huge calyxes drenched trichomes if i've ever seen...well, huge calyxes drenched in triches 
Keep up the excellent work man


----------



## REXXXXXX (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW, what an awesome grow homebrewer. That dumpster looks oh so delicious and the purple is picture-perfect! Hope you meet or exceed your goal. I can't wait to see the final results! And thanks for the mout-watering pr0n, it's nothing less than inspiring! Keep it up!


----------



## Magnificient (Aug 16, 2010)

The grow has been excellent, which is what I'd expect out of you. I just put my own plants on 12/12 after about six weeks vegging. They seemed small to me but I can't let them stay in perpetual vegetation.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 17, 2010)

Today is day 76 and due to the fact that I had some plants that needed to move into flower and replace these girls, I needed to chop at day 74 and day 75 (Sunday and Monday). The last part of the plant's life is the flush, which I personally think is over-emphasized by cannabis growers. I see a lot of posts and literature calling for a one week flush (and sometimes longer) when it comes to hydroponically grown plants and I can promise youll be leaving some weight and resin behind if you flush for that long. For hydro, I dont flush for more than 48-72 hours and that is very dependent on how the buds smell. If you paid attention to the look of your plant's leaves and the aromas from the flowers throughout the grow, you probably didn't overfeed and therefore don't need to flush very long. On the flip-side, if your buds at any time smell like nutes, youre over-feeding. One week after my last res change is start of my 48-72 hour flush. Ill drain off about 75% of the already dialed-back nute mix from my res and top off with pH adjusted tap water. This solution will be what flushes my plants. I'll normally let this solution run though my system for 48 hours (flooding and draining per their normal schedule) before I begin to chop. It normally takes two days to chop these plants so half the harvest gets flushed a little longer than the first half. They're then hung to dry on strings I have hanging up and in about 1 week, they'll be ready to move into bags to cure, which I think has more to do with flavor and smoothness than the flush.

I mentioned earlier about a revised GH feeding schedule that I've been putting together for the last few years and if you're a GH user and interested in the schedule, please don't hesitate to PM me. I'm not trying to keep it a secret but there are members on this board whom I don't like and don't want to help .

Below are the final shots of the ladies and the pictures were taken on Sunday. Towards the end of their life, they get a little 'sloppy' as they seem to have trouble standing up on their own due to the weight they pack on. This is the exact reason for the dow rods and make-shift string-cage I've built around the tray.

As soon as my buds are dried, I'll take some pictures and let you know how I did. 

If any of you learned anything or just like decent pictures of buds, I've started a new journal comparing Dyna-Gro and GH. While I love GH, I use 7 different products in flowering and wouldn't mind cutting that back if the results are the same with Dyna-Gro. New journal found in my sig.














I cut back the exposure so the color comes out better:


----------



## CabinetBuds (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW!!
Looks Awesome man!!
Lovin the Purp!!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## husalife (Aug 18, 2010)

Sloppy my ass lol. Beautiful ladies you have produced homebrewer Kepp it growing bro.


----------



## RastaMonsta (Aug 18, 2010)

you make it look so easy! awesome looking donkey dicks. i will be following up on your other journal.keep up the good work


----------



## MoppinSauce (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks mighty dank homebrewer. I never doubted it would though. Nice work.


----------



## surphin (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey those are looking yummy. Very interested in your final weight, from the group shot pic you have to be in the ballpark of 1 gram/watt. I'm gonna go check out your other grow thread now.


----------



## LBCengineer (Aug 18, 2010)

very nice. doesn't appear to be a pound and a half there but my eyes have deceived me before! either way a topshelf product for sure. well done.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 18, 2010)

Finals number hopefully coming in 7-10 days. My hydro plants always take longer than my dirt plants to dry since I'm watering up until the very end.


----------



## jamNburn (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW! I really like that setup! Would you send me a diy on how you did that.. I'm running a 400hps and would love to do that ebb and flow setup.. I have a basic knowledge of it but any inside advice you could give on building/maintaining it would save me tons of trouble.. Im in Cincy so I have access to plenty of home depot/lowes type places. Where did you get the cubes?


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good stuff Homebrew, thats some fantastic looking bud and I'm sure after they cure they'll look even better! 
I'm definitely interested in your Dyna-Gro/GH grow...as well as the final numbers you give us from the Purp Urk - which is good shit if I do say so myself


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 19, 2010)

jamNburn said:


> WOW! I really like that setup! Would you send me a diy on how you did that.. I'm running a 400hps and would love to do that ebb and flow setup.. I have a basic knowledge of it but any inside advice you could give on building/maintaining it would save me tons of trouble.. Im in Cincy so I have access to plenty of home depot/lowes type places. Where did you get the cubes?


 Here are some pictures of my DIY Ebb & Flow setup. The mixing tubs can be found at your local Lowes or Home Depot (http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=19252-1569-ST3608&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=1226689&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1), they cost $13 and are good for about 15 gallons. I wish I could have an even 20 gallons of res water but I needed something low profile and these work great. The dimensions of the table are 14"x41"x26". The height of 14 inches is only referring to the corners and not including the 2x4s supporting the tray. 

Other than the mixing tubs and some wood, you'll need a pump (I use 250 gph), the flood and drain pieces for your upper tray (http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=185&navid=10), and if you noticed, I also have a male end with a tube coming out of the reservoir. This tube can be lowered to drain the res down the drain without having to actually move the reservoir from under the table. 

I've also stapled cardboard to the open areas around the table to keep the evaporation rate lower, to keep light out, and to keep humidity down. As you can see by the first pic, I just use a trash bag to cover the front of the tray. Pretty ghetto but it works.


----------



## jamNburn (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok. Thanks! How did you run the timing for the pump? Thanks! Oh ya , can I get the rock wool cubes at lowes, or do I have to order them. 4*4 right?


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 19, 2010)

jamNburn said:


> Ok. Thanks! How did you run the timing for the pump? Thanks! Oh ya , can I get the rock wool cubes at lowes, or do I have to order them. 4*4 right?


 The pump runs on a timer that local hydro store usually carry. It has the ability to turn on/off every 15 mins. That is also where you can find the 6 inch rockwool cubes.


----------



## henery (Aug 20, 2010)

hmm I think either I am wrong or you on you calculations 1 gram per watt is a monthly scale usually but maybe you guy's rate it different but in my terms 1 gpw would be over 1200 grams for a 600 watt! Just wondering not knocking your grow in any way as your plants look beautiful but in the past I have yielded 1000 grams in 8 weeks with a 1000 and thought that to be .5 gpw!

Any way nice job and keep on keepen!


----------



## husalife (Aug 21, 2010)

I just wanna smell it.....lol


----------



## b76 (Aug 23, 2010)

been sub'd, very excited to see final results. really like your diy hydro set might have to try somthing similar. THANKS good thread


----------



## patlpp (Aug 23, 2010)

henery said:


> hmm I think either I am wrong or you on you calculations 1 gram per watt is a monthly scale usually but maybe you guy's rate it different but in my terms 1 gpw would be over 1200 grams for a 600 watt! Just wondering not knocking your grow in any way as your plants look beautiful but in the past I have yielded 1000 grams in 8 weeks with a 1000 and thought that to be .5 gpw!
> 
> Any way nice job and keep on keepen!


The way I always understood it was the gram/watt ratio is the dry weight to light used to produce it, regardless of the time because strains vary. Now you have something there though, maybe it should be grams per KILOwatt hours?


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 23, 2010)

b76 said:


> been sub'd, very excited to see final results. really like your diy hydro set might have to try somthing similar. THANKS good thread


 I'm still waiting for the product to dry completely. The product was hanging for a week and when it was crispy to the touch, I trimmed it from the branches and placed in 1 gallon freezer bags to 'sweat' the bud. As it stands now, I've exceeded my goal but know from past experience that it will continue to lose water weight and will probably wind up being a touch short. Hopefully I'll get some final numbers and pics up by the end of the week.


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 23, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> I'm still waiting for the product to dry completely. The product was hanging for a week and when it was crispy to the touch, I trimmed it from the branches and placed in 1 gallon freezer bags to 'sweat' the bud. As it stands now, I've exceeded my goal but know from past experience that it will continue to lose water weight and will probably wind up being a touch short. Hopefully I'll get some final numbers and pics up by the end of the week.


Well that certainly sounds acceptable to me Homebrew, looking forward to those pics! Great work! +rep


----------



## b76 (Aug 24, 2010)

as am I, really like your set up.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 25, 2010)

Alright, the final numbers are in and just as I thought, I fell a little short of my goal. My goal was 600 grams or 21.4 ounces from a 600 watt HPS. I came in at 20.39 ounces or 571 grams (.95 grams per watt). I've hit as much as 602 grams with this strain before and was _really_ hoping I could document that in a grow journal; maybe next time . Regardless of the yield, this is my favorite strain for it's uplifting, energetic, and euphoric high. It's great for a summer festival in the park, riding bikes, or a perfect compliment to a concert. This is one of those strains that puts a smile on your face and gives you a sense that it's really great to be alive!


----------



## b76 (Aug 25, 2010)

looks good bro, really good.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 25, 2010)

wow! looks great!! sucks i missed the journal but damn man nice yeild and looks real good what does it taste like?> +rep


----------



## headstrng117 (Aug 25, 2010)

+ rep for being the man. Seen you giving people some good advice for a while now, great to finally see one of your grows. Very quality stuff


----------



## RastaMonsta (Aug 25, 2010)

thats awessomeee!! thats alott of weed for just one light.your inspire me to get a 600watt.one day when i grow up i wanna be just like you  why dont it look as purple as it did beore you chopped it?


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 25, 2010)

Homebrew that final product looks absolutely amazing! Congrats on the dank, and thats still a helluva good yield, so dont beat yourself up too much 
Definitely the perfect toke for a concert
enjoy!


----------



## surphin (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey HB is the total including the one mislabeled plant you pulled early? Also, what makes you decide to cut these down when you did? As in what indicates to you they're ready, do you use a loop or how many hairs have turned color, etc.?


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 25, 2010)

Rasta- I think it appears less purple than before because as the buds dry and lose weight, they shrink which I think brings the trics closer together. If I shaved off some trics, I think you'd see a dark purple underneath. 

Surphin- Sadly, the total includes the 95ish grams I got from the Dumpster plant, which is a better yield than I normally expect from that strain. As for when I decided to take them down, I look at a few things. I look at the ratio of red to white hairs, I like about 75% red. I'll also take a look at the trics and will wait until i'm 100% cloudy. Every strain I've ever dealt with is cloudy when the hairs are 75% red. Some people wait for ambers and by the time all the trics have made the transition from clear to cloudy, some are on their way to amber. That's when I prefer to chop my strains because I like the resulting high/stone with that color. I also had some other plants that were getting too big in veg (which can be see in my DynaGro journal) so I needed to chop these sooner than later.

Thanks for the compliments fellas!


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey homebrewer sweet grow! +rep I have a 600 wat grow right now with 6 plants and I will be happy with 12 oz's so 20 really shows everyone that you know your shit! The proof is in the pictures! Nice one!


----------



## CabinetBuds (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW!!!

Great Job man!!

Although we do not have the need for such a large amount, I think the gram per watt ratio is freakin outstanding!! Bud looks great!!


----------



## surphin (Aug 25, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Surphin- Sadly, the total includes the 95ish grams I got from the Dumpster plant, which is a better yield than I normally expect from that strain. As for when I decided to take them down, I look at a few things. I look at the ratio of red to white hairs, I like about 75% red. I'll also take a look at the trics and will wait until i'm 100% cloudy. Every strain I've ever dealt with is cloudy when the hairs are 75% red. Some people wait for ambers and by the time all the trics have made the transition from clear to cloudy, some are on their way to amber. That's when I prefer to chop my strains because I like the resulting high/stone with that color. I also had some other plants that were getting too big in veg (which can be see in my DynaGro journal) so I needed to chop these sooner than later.


Still, only 30 grams short of your goal is not bad at all. Averaged out over the six plants that's only five grams a plant short. Maybe if the DynaGro project goes well you can return to this grow for a round 2, that could be interesting.


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm VERY VERY dissapointed in you not getting 600g's. You get no slack here dude! Back to the drawing board!


----------



## b76 (Aug 27, 2010)

comedy, Im ready for u to critique my grow.


----------



## IrishNig420 (Aug 27, 2010)

very nice +rep


----------



## talon (Sep 9, 2010)

Just read through the journal. Outstanding grow!


----------



## dtp5150 (Sep 11, 2010)

wall treatment


----------



## dog (Sep 13, 2010)

I have just read all of this journal from the start, and it was well good!! +REP,
very good yield, as the best i get is 0.75g a watt, with soil, and a 600w hps,
now im getting ready to have an look at your next journal


----------



## venacular (Sep 20, 2010)

jamNburn said:


> WOW! I really like that setup! Would you send me a diy on how you did that.. I'm running a 400hps and would love to do that ebb and flow setup.. I have a basic knowledge of it but any inside advice you could give on building/maintaining it would save me tons of trouble.. Im in Cincy so I have access to plenty of home depot/lowes type places. Where did you get the cubes?


there is also this setup http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php/48850-Turbogarden-Ebb-amp-Flow-knockoff?p=564934&viewfull=1 which is inexpensive and allows and actual 25 gallon res container. I dont think HB would have room though as its 14.5 inches tall. I love the way 14 5" kords fit in perfectly. Anyway thanks to HB for the Journals I'm learning a lot!


----------



## N!pples (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the journal! They look tasty!


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Sep 22, 2010)

How long did you veg those ladies for? They turned out great.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 22, 2010)

Stoner Smurf said:


> How long did you veg those ladies for? They turned out great.


 Thank you! Unless there is some poor planning on my part, I like to veg for about 3-4 weeks. I clone into rapid rooters, transplant to dirt cups when roots appear, then transplant to 6 inch rockwool cubes when they're root bound. They take about 1 week to get established then just take off once in their vegging hydro gutters.


----------



## OGPanda (Sep 22, 2010)

Are you doing another grow? If so, are you gonna do a journal again?..... Man, I sure hope so!


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 22, 2010)

OGPanda said:


> Are you doing another grow? If so, are you gonna do a journal again?..... Man, I sure hope so!


 Yeah, I'm currently testing DynaGro and GH, link found in my signature. DynaGro is proving to be super easy to use while GH may be providing those essentials to produce 'show case' bud. Too early to call though.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey man, that's some seriously sweet looking bud. Congrats!
+Rep for the nice grow and journal too. Thanks for the info you've provided in here.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 2, 2010)

nice growing man, here for the ride. I may be late but better than never. Keep up the superb work bruh


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice grow for sure. In the interest in sharing your knowledge, is there anyway you can do some kind of summary in terms of nutrient schedules and perhaps PPM totals? Its nice to hear people say "I cut this back a little" and I "added a little more of this" but it doesn't give a whole lot of guidance to use jedi's in training


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. Legallyfly, pm sent.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 8, 2010)

That is just some beautiful bud Homebrewer. I really love the color on those (and that's pretty well done with all those grams ;O)) ) - haven't got close to that with my Jack Herer phenos ;O)).
I will be trying Querkle in some time - think it's supposed to be a lot like yours? - haven't tried that strain before and will actually be the first time i'll be trying and indica growth pattern type of plants - always just kept Sativa phenos and didn't give Indica a chance...yet. Now i'm tired of tying up plants and want some more mellow weed compared to the very Up high i have now - not that good for sleeping and relaxing so can't wait to try it out.
Anyway - congrats with that beautiful grow that you are propably pretty happy about too ;O))


----------



## CrazyBudz (Oct 10, 2010)

wow very impressive!!

i must say tho you always give people shit about their plants yellowing durring flower and your are yellow


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 10, 2010)

CrazyBudz said:


> wow very impressive!!
> 
> i must say tho you always give people shit about their plants yellowing durring flower and your are yellow


 Some of the final pics of the upper buds show yellowing from the nute burn and light bleaching. I prefer to keep plants green to the end as shown in my DynaGro journal but sometimes I push too hard and the plants show it. It also didn't help that I wasn't using a TDS meter and towards the end, my ppms were probably 400 too high. At the end of the day, I got some good yields from my favorite strain and took good notes so I can always be tweaking for future grows.


----------



## CrazyBudz (Oct 10, 2010)

regardless its looks great...2 thumbs up!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 4, 2010)

i awlays find the bad ass journals late as fuck!, skimd threw and read what my stoned ass could , great grow man, i see you almost hit your goal for a G per watt...i usually end up under 1/2GPW..this time im goin for atleast .75... anyways bad ass grow bro peace!


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice homebrewer thats not a bad yield there at all.
I like the 1 gram per watt ratio but does that apply to all strains?
You sound like you know your plants well as not many people have talked about the smell of the buds regarding nutes so i guess you've been in this for awhile, i could do with some of your knowledge on my nute schedule that im currently using ,plus i have some nutes claiming to be specific to Stavisa & indicas but i cant find much info about.
I have'nt seen any purps in my parts for 5-10yrs ,uks a funny like that(dont think it purps sells well) but that looks tasty and not even to purple!
my info's in the sig below ,the last page im sure(nutes/schedule).
thanks again..


----------



## stealth42086 (Dec 8, 2010)

HB, i use those same DIY tubs from Lowes. Do you have drainage problems at all? I use a layer of hydroton to help that but am interested in what you do.


----------



## homebrewer (Dec 8, 2010)

stealth42086 said:


> HB, i use those same DIY tubs from Lowes. Do you have drainage problems at all? I use a layer of hydroton to help that but am interested in what you do.


 I have 2-3 small holes drilled in the flood table to help the table drain into the res below.


----------



## ricosuaveguru (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice grow HB. was searching purple urkle on google and came out with your journal grow. Made an account to meet some nice growers in the MMJ community. Keep up the good work mate.. =) Will be reading your other posts..


----------



## 5LR (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm doing a Purple Urkle from clone grow, and two different phenotypes grew out. One looks sativa-esque like yours does, while the other looks more like a typical short, bushy indica. They smell almost the same. The sativa one grew at least 2x as tall. Yours yielded far more than mine. I agree on liquid koolbloom and florabloom issue. I use the lucas formula, at rates of 30ml Micro 60Ml Bloom and 30ML liquid koolbloom for 3 gallon DWC, with plants six feet tall, and exact same formula for plants four feet or less but in five gallon buckets. I base my concentration on the plant size. My plants have fully loaded leaf tips. I probably way overfeed. I aim for around 1000-1400ppm depending on plant age and size.

Excellent grow journal, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Czechmate78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Excellent manicure job on those buds! I want to try that strain once I get my bagseed grow done first.


----------



## SouthernSmokerUK (May 21, 2011)

just read & seen ur shit.... omg i havent drooled in ages! lol
put really tho, well effin done mate. Bet you wish you did journals
more often loll. 
Anyway hoping to get 6x2.5 /15 from a NL/600w but 20oz?
The sky is the limit, haha the roof is the true limit!


----------



## KingIV20 (May 25, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I have 2-3 small holes drilled in the flood table to help the table drain into the res below.


That's a good idea - I'll implement that into my next system.


----------



## KingIV20 (May 25, 2011)

And once again, as always, beautiful work Homebrew. You've got it dialed in without question. Thanks for the knowledge and bud shots 

King


----------



## luckybleu (Aug 1, 2011)

excellent,and thanks for posting.


----------



## NightbirdX (Oct 14, 2011)

I came along like a year and a half late, but good read. Very informative. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## antimatt3r (Jan 19, 2012)

CabinetBuds said:


> Can you please tell me how to Properly calculate Grams per watt??
> 
> You clearly have a VAST knowledge and I could only hope to achieve what you have. Can you please check out our Grow and tell me how to calculate this grow in Grams per watt??
> 
> ...



lololololol oops sorry this thread is old as shit!


----------



## longdongjohnson (May 3, 2012)

Great thread homebrew. I am on the same page as you... Money doesn't grow the best trees.

2 Years later and still helping us out.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful lookin plants what ever they are!!


----------



## findme (Aug 13, 2012)

I had to quote this because those budshots are amazing.



homebrewer said:


> Alright, the final numbers are in and just as I thought, I fell a little short of my goal. My goal was 600 grams or 21.4 ounces from a 600 watt HPS. I came in at 20.39 ounces or 571 grams (.95 grams per watt). I've hit as much as 602 grams with this strain before and was _really_ hoping I could document that in a grow journal; maybe next time . Regardless of the yield, this is my favorite strain for it's uplifting, energetic, and euphoric high. It's great for a summer festival in the park, riding bikes, or a perfect compliment to a concert. This is one of those strains that puts a smile on your face and gives you a sense that it's really great to be alive!


----------



## largebuds (Aug 13, 2012)

very nice grow and good pic's 

i guessing there about 6-8oz's in that box and you have 2 more boxes of top quality bud

feels good when get a large yeild


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 13, 2012)

largebuds said:


> very nice grow and good pic's
> 
> i guessing there about 6-8oz's in that box and you have 2 more boxes of top quality bud
> 
> feels good when get a large yeild


That tub is 16x23 and 6 inches tall. That was the entire harvest.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Mar 8, 2013)

Youre never going to get the most yeild with temps in the mid 80's. 75/day-65/night.


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Mar 27, 2014)

Nvm got my answer but now I have another question.

How did you like Urkle overall? 
How slow was the growing process?
Any tips? 

I have a hybrid its P-urkle and trainwreck 
The problem is it's the slowest grower in my tent.


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 27, 2014)

Cannabis.Is.Free said:


> Nvm got my answer but now I have another question.
> *
> How did you like Urkle overall? *
> How slow was the growing process?
> ...


I don't think I was given a real-deal purple Urkle cut so I can't really comment.


----------



## duster74 (Oct 4, 2014)

homebrewer said:


> Here are some pictures of my DIY Ebb & Flow setup. The mixing tubs can be found at your local Lowes or Home Depot (http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=19252-1569-ST3608&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=1226689&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1), they cost $13 and are good for about 15 gallons. I wish I could have an even 20 gallons of res water but I needed something low profile and these work great. The dimensions of the table are 14"x41"x26". The height of 14 inches is only referring to the corners and not including the 2x4s supporting the tray.
> 
> Other than the mixing tubs and some wood, you'll need a pump (I use 250 gph), the flood and drain pieces for your upper tray (http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=185&navid=10), and if you noticed, I also have a male end with a tube coming out of the reservoir. This tube can be lowered to drain the res down the drain without having to actually move the reservoir from under the table.
> 
> I've also stapled cardboard to the open areas around the table to keep the evaporation rate lower, to keep light out, and to keep humidity down. As you can see by the first pic, I just use a trash bag to cover the front of the tray. Pretty ghetto but it works.


Hi homebrewer,
I am very interested in setting up my own Flood and Drain system but noticed that these pictured have been deleted (I believe when rollitup switched to the format). I discovered Dyna Gro about a year ago and use nothing else for my soil grows. I am curious as to what your setup looks like and would be grateful if you could repost your set-up pictures? 

Thanks again for all your help, past and present!


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 6, 2014)

duster74 said:


> Hi homebrewer,
> I am very interested in setting up my own Flood and Drain system but noticed that these pictured have been deleted (I believe when rollitup switched to the format). I discovered Dyna Gro about a year ago and use nothing else for my soil grows. I am curious as to what your setup looks like and would be grateful if you could repost your set-up pictures?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help, past and present!



My ghetto setup isn't anything special, it's just a table built from scrap wood with enough space underneath for a res.


----------



## Aapoo (May 29, 2021)

How can I view the photos OP posted?


----------

